# New tractor package recommendations



## mizuno24jad (Sep 13, 2017)

I've been looking at different new tractor packages, which brand would you guys recommend as most reliable


----------



## rydert (Sep 13, 2017)

read through this one..had some good info
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=903803&highlight=tractor


----------



## Knotmuch (Sep 21, 2017)

Mahindra for the money.


----------



## Crakajak (Sep 21, 2017)

Most major brands are reliable. I would also look at where you are going to take it for repairs/service etc....Some tractor mechanics are very opinionated about ease of repairs on certain tractors.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Sep 21, 2017)

Pulled the trigger last Saturday and got me a John Deere 3032e with bush hog and disc harrow, having a blast working it


----------



## southernman13 (Sep 21, 2017)

Congrats tractors are fun. I wouldn't ever let a dealer or service be a deciding factor. I've had many tractors and actually have four right now. I've never had to take one in for repair and have had very few minor repairs that I fixed myself. Of course there's probably plenty people that either don't want to repair maintain they're own or have the ability. This would be a concern if someone was in that group I reckon.


----------

